# Are there some apps where you can meet people from all over the world?



## Zero Zerou (Jun 30, 2021)

Are there some apps where you can meet people from all over the world? If you've ever used one, I'd appreciate your recommendations


----------



## ArthurMorg34 (Sep 19, 2021)

Ah, try facebook


----------

